# Our Gracie



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

I am coming here, not to cry my eyes out as I have done this all day, but to seek advice from those of you who have walked this route before, as have my wife Susan and I when we lost Sofie and Lilliegrace.
We rescued Grace at 2 years of age from a terrible breeder 2 years ago. She was in shocking state and we gradualy over the years healed her, both physicaly and emotionaly. Grace is a therapy dog and one of the most loving and caring pet we have ever had.

Today we were told by our vet, after blood work and a chest ultrasound that Gracie has lymphoma with a very large mass in her chest, just over her heart.. She is very hypercalcemic. We were told by the oncologist that with agressive radiation and chemo, Gracie's maximal survival time is 6 to 9 months. We watched Sofie die a terrible, painful death after futile threapy for brain cancer and we dont want to see this in our Gracie. She had no quality of life prior to our rescuing her, and we dont want to see this at this time of her life.

The oncologist told us, that Gracie will eventualy die in kidney failure because of the high calcium and will start to obstuct her airway and her esophagus, no matter what treatment she gets.

Susan and I and our friends have discussed this, and after a real deep look into our hearts, have decided to subject Grace to no surgery, chemo or radiation. We will make the next few months the best ever, and when Gracie starts to refuse her food and feel any pain, we will have our Vet of many years start the trip to Rainbow Bridge for our beloved and precious pet and my best friend.

I am sharing this with all of you and it helps me deal with this devastating decision we have made in Gracie's interests and not ours.

Please pray for Gracie.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry that Gracie is ill. Prayers for Gracie and her family that the time you guys have will be filled with love and lots of good times. 

Choosing to own a golden gives us such wonderful pleasure and joy but is also filled with such a heavy responsibility to give them the best we can. Sometimes the best we can do is to let them go with all our love but with them still having their dignity and the least amount of suffering as possible. 

I believe Gracie will know you are making the best choice for her.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your wife and Gracie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Bless you for the life you've given her and the love you've shared. Try as best you can to live in the each and every moment like she does and treasure this time as quality time. And know that whenever you need an ear to listen or shoulders to lean or cry on we will be there. Please give her an ear rub from our crew and know that you all are in my prayers.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry about your Grace being ill,
you and Gracie and your family are in my prayers....


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Gracie is sick. I know how agonizing this can be. I too chose not to do surgery on Molly due to the fact the cancer had already metastasized to her heart. I have only second guessed that decision a couple of times, but always come back to the fact it wasn't a cure. It was in her heart too and there was nothing they could do about that.

I have to say, the first few weeks were very tough. I kept looking for signs it was time. As time has passed, I have become more comfortable with letting Molly be Molly. I let her play with the puppy when she feels like it, rest when she feels like it, and I spoil her every minute of every day. She gets extra goodies with her meals, treats from everyone, brushed out a lot because she loves it, and we are always on the floor playing with her or just lying next to her and patting her. She is so happy and I have to believe we made the right decision.

I really believe she is really enjoying her life right now and I think that is what you are looking for with your Gracie. I commend you on your decision. It is so hard to do what is best for our furry friends and not what is best for us. Love her, spoil her, take her to do all her favorite things, and take lots of pictures of her enjoying her life.

Thank you for putting Gracie first! I will pray for many happy days for all of you. I am here if you need someone to talk to.

P.S.
Just lit a candle for Gracie and your family. Praying hard!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Please accept my deepest sorrow for Gracie's diagnosis. I have been there with Sagebrush, and I know exactly how difficult your decision has been. You are right on target knowing that nature will take its course whether you treat her or not. 

Gracie will enjoy the good times that are still ahead for her. Unlike us, dogs cannot anticipate the future, but she will tell you when the good times are giving way to not such good times. 

I entered into a discussion with a physician friend of mine about his Bernese Mountain puppy. We noted how short-lived this breed is, and his response was, "Yes, but that's their life". Even though they pass on at an age way too young for us, they enjoy their good days without any thought to their future or to their end of days. 

Gracie loves you and trusts you - by her standards life is as good as it gets.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who have replied. As a healthcare provider, I put quality of life above everything. Relieving pain with drugs that produce untreatable side effects is not rendering proper care. Treating cancer with excessive surgeries and drugs that do not prolong life and reduce quality of life is not acceptable.

I have just spoken with my vet and informed her of our joint decision and she agreed with me. We prolonged our Sofie's life by a few months but watched helplessly as she suffered, and showed us in many ways that she was ready to go. We ignored these pleadings and kept her alive for our selfish sakes and not hers. This will not happen with Gracie, now standing next to me with her head on my knee as she always does when I am at the computer, here and at the office.

God Bless our Goldens.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, for your gracie, and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the sad diagnosis of your Gracie. I have no doubt you are making the best decision for her - you'd do nothing less. You know her and love her best.

My thoughts are with you. I hope she has many more happy months ahead with you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This breaks my heart. I am so terribly sorry. Love her, enjoy her, and help her to live in that perpetual state of joy that loved dogs live in - I hope it is for a very long time.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Lilligrace:
I am so sorry to learn about Grace. I have gone through this whole situation. I am also a medical professional and chose not to pursue chemo for my beloved Buddy who was diagnosed with lymphoma. Cherish the time that you have with Grace. Do great things with her, don't hold back. Don't work too much, if you can. The time goes by quickly, and when it is over, you want another day. Make those days now, and make them amazing, for you and for her. You are in my thoughts and prayers. All the best, Patrice


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this. I am glad to hear that you can keep her comfortable for her last days here with you. Treasure every day that you have with her and spoil her rotten!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, your sweet girl is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. We put their needs ahead of ours because we love them so much.

Our Selka had bone cancer and we did palliative care till we knew he was in pain. I held him as he crossed over. I miss him so and look forward to seeing him again.

God bless your dear girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news you received about Gracie. Enjoy every minute of every day with her!! Spoil and love her!! My thoughts and prayers will be with Gracie, you and your wife.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. This is so unfair to these wonderful, innocent doggies. Can you get her to a veterinary teaching/university hospital? They tend to have the best possible treatment in these cases.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Gracie has lymphoma. We are currently facing this with Kosmo and also decided not to pursue aggressive treatment. Treat every day as a special gift with your precious girl.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry you are faced with this. Gracie knows how much she is loved, and is so thankful that you are her family...


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Thanks to all of you who have replied. As a healthcare provider, I put quality of life above everything. Relieving pain with drugs that produce untreatable side effects is not rendering proper care. Treating cancer with excessive surgeries and drugs that do not prolong life and reduce quality of life is not acceptable.
> 
> I have just spoken with my vet and informed her of our joint decision and she agreed with me. We prolonged our Sofie's life by a few months but watched helplessly as she suffered, and showed us in many ways that she was ready to go. We ignored these pleadings and kept her alive for our selfish sakes and not hers. This will not happen with Gracie, now standing next to me with her head on my knee as she always does when I am at the computer, here and at the office.
> 
> God Bless our Goldens.


Its one of the toughest things to do as a Golden owner, having just been through this with my Katie I know how you feel. We made the same choice though not an easy one it was the best choice for Katie. I didn't want her to suffer anymore or go through the pain of surgery, been there once and won't do that again. Prayers for you and your family and of course your sweet Sofie.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*

LillieGrace

I am so very sorry to hear of Gracie's cancer and your losing Sophie to that disease. My Hubby, Ken, and I, lost two dogs last year to cancer and we would have made the same decision that you both have made.

Enjoy every moment with Gracie and take lots of pictures. So glad that you came here to share with us. Please keep us posted.

God Bless.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with Gracie and your family at this time. I hope Gracie is well enough to still do her therapy magic. Well wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*

Lilliegrace

I feel you've made the right decision for Gracie.
Please stay around us. I am praying for Gracie and you.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

To all of you who have prayed for us, including the hundreds of therapy patients, parents and colleages, it seems as if our Heavenly Father has heard our prayers.

We sent Grace's biopsy specimen out of town to experts in Dallas. The consensus of opinions is that Gracie's tumor is thymoma and NOT lymphoma as was originaly thought. This casts an entire different light on our decision. With the prognosis so much better with thymoma and no evidence of spread of tumor or invasion of neighboring structures, we are going to start radiation. Our oncologist feels we have an excellent chance of shrinking this evil thing down to nothing and bringing her calcium down to normal. She gave us a possible 3 year survival for Grace. A lot better than the 3-6 months we were given for lymphoma with a mass of this size. Today Grace's calcium was down to normal, and thats with no treatment.

All of a sudden there is light in our home and the holiday season seems a lot brighter for all of our family.

Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

This is amazing!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad to hear good news about Gracie! I hope all goes well with her radiation! What a great holiday gift.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How wonderful. I will continue to pray that she does well. What a wonderful Christmas gift for you all.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

A Christmas miracle  so glad to hear those news. Will continue to pray for a speedy treatment and recovery!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Grace today. Seems as if she is also thankful. I think our worried faces affected her and she stopped her usual belly rolls until this afternoon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is wonderful news, I wish you all the best with future treatments and speedy recovery for your beautiful girl. Your Gracie and your family will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Go Gracie, GO! How exciting to learn that she has such an excellent prognosis. Extra belly rub from me - the holidays look so bright.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What wonderful news!! An early Christmas present. Bet you don;t need anything more. 

I am SO happy to read your good news. Big kisses to Gracie.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes indeed it is a magnificent Christmas present, but we are not through the woods yet. There is going to be radiation and possibly chemo. Because of the high operative and perioperative morbidity with surgery, we opted against this.

Hopefully the tumor has not invaded through the thymus capsule and it is early stage 1. Fortunately this type of tumor is a lot less agressive than the T cell lymphoma and does not spread beyond the actual gland. It is, however locally invasive. Grace has no signs of myasthenia (muscle weakness) that sometimes accompanies this tumor.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope the treatments go well. I'm just so happy it wasn't the worst-case scenario. 

Will continue to send positive thoughts to you.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Your happy heart comes across in your words, hopefully Gracie will do well with the treatment and you will have lots more smiles to share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers to you and for Gracie as you go through this difficult journey.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What wonderful news !! I will be keeping you and your beautiful Gracie in my prayers that the treatment works and you have her with you for a long time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lilliegrace said:


> To all of you who have prayed for us, including the hundreds of therapy patients, parents and colleages, it seems as if our Heavenly Father has heard our prayers.
> 
> We sent Grace's biopsy specimen out of town to experts in Dallas. The consensus of opinions is that Gracie's tumor is thymoma and NOT lymphoma as was originaly thought. This casts an entire different light on our decision. With the prognosis so much better with thymoma and no evidence of spread of tumor or invasion of neighboring structures, we are going to start radiation. Our oncologist feels we have an excellent chance of shrinking this evil thing down to nothing and bringing her calcium down to normal. She gave us a possible 3 year survival for Grace. A lot better than the 3-6 months we were given for lymphoma with a mass of this size. Today Grace's calcium was down to normal, and thats with no treatment.
> 
> ...


***Oh my God, I couldn't be happier for you and Grace!! That sure is an early Christmas Present and the only one you and she need. You both will be in my nightly prayers!!!* Thank you, GOD!!!!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Tomorrow Grace will have a CT scan to look and see if the tumor is contained in the capsule. If it is contained, she will undergo surgery to remove the tumor, This decision was made by looking at the literature and several second opinions from vets at Texas A and M. Seems that if the tumor is non invasive, we have a mean survival time of in excess of 2 years or, please God a cure. Her biopsy shows a significant lymphoid cell component which is another factor on Gracie's side.

If surgery is done, the surgeon says she will approach the tumor through a thoracotomy and not going through the sternum that carries a higher complication rate. If there is any evidence of spread they will close her incision and go the radiation route. These are our decisions. I know there have been different decisions made by us in this thread, but as we pull in more consultants including our vets from South Africa, surgery seems the way to go if we are going to shoot for a cure.

Will keep you all informed.

* Gracie's head on my lap as I type*


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is great news about Gracie....gotta love those belly rolls!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is fantastic news. May you and Gracie have many more years together. Happy holidays.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LillieGrace*

LillieGrace

Praying Gracie's CT scan went well. Wishing you very Happy Holidays!!
Please give her a hug and Pat on the Head and a Kiss!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Just got back from the Vet where we had a conference with our Vet, radiologist and other team members.

The news gets only better. CT scan showed a large tumor BUT NO INVASION OF THE CAPSULE OR ANY OTHER ORGANS. No other lymph glands, so its 100% sure its a thymoma, a very rare tumor. The consensus of all the gurus is that with surgery, Grace is looking at a 100% cure. We are having her scheduled for surgery at Gulf Coast Animal Hospital ASAP as we dont want her calcium to remain at the high levels it is and so risk her kidneys.

Thanks from the bottoms of our hearts, mine,Susan's and Gracie's for all your prayers.

Happy Holidays and Channukah to you all.

*Grace chowing down on her Flint River after being NPO all day*


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so happy to read your latest report on Grace. I hope her surgery goes well and she will be 100% cured!!!! Good luck!! Thoughts and prayers will be with Grace!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That certainly is a positive update! I'm still sorry she is sick at all - but what a relief that it can be so probably cured.

When is her surgery?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

We have an appointment with her surgeon on the 30th. The surgery will be in the first week in January. We want this foul thing out as soon as possible.
Thanks again for all your support and encouragement.


----------



## lpbritt (Mar 28, 2008)

*Your Gracie*

I'm so sorry about your Gracie. I lost my Emily to that awful disease. We were lucky in that she tolerated chemo like it was nothing and we were given an absolutely precious 13 more months with her. From what you say about her condition it sounds like it was found when it has advanced so you probably would not receive the blessing that we did. You are doing the best you can, give her hugs from me and my goldens, Gracie and Ellie in RI.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Actualy Gracie's disease is quite curable. Nowhere near the severity of lymphoma. Its localy invasive and does not metastasize to bone or liver. If there is no infiltration through the capsule of the tumor she will be cured. So we hope.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

What a wonderful news for the holidays. Gracie is such a beautiful dog, I hope she has a long life ahead of her.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I felt like cheering out loud when I read the new news for Grace!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I AM so delighted for Gracie and your family to read the great news that it is treatable!!
Happy Holidays to you!! Give Gracie a BIG KISS!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you and a big kiss on the nose from you. This afternoon we got an air mattress for post op and another for us two so we can all sleep in the downstairs living room until Grace can climb the stairs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*

Lilliegrace

That is great planning and something I would do, too!
Gracie and you will feel so much better sleeping close to one another.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What wonderful news for you and your beautiful Gracie! We are so happy for you!! So glad to see her rolling again. We will continue to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great news!!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Update.

Surgery scheduled for Monday morning 8 am. The surgeon thinks she can get it all out, but will be going in through a sternal incision, much less painful than going in from the side.

Gracie will be in ICU for a day and come home after two days in the general post op recovery ward. She will be sorta puny for a few weeks, but then its a fast recovery.

The issue of radiation is still up for grabs, depending on the post op pathology result. We are not guarranteed a cure, but 2 years is for sure.

Update Monday pm. Hold thumbs and pray for our kid.......please


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

You are in our thoughts. We had lit a candle for you as well.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LillieGrace*

Gracie will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us all posted!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lilliegrace said:


> Update.
> 
> Surgery scheduled for Monday morning 8 am. *The surgeon thinks she can get it all out, but will be going in through a sternal incision, much less painful than going in from the side.*
> 
> ...


That is just positive all around. And a good two years is a great prognosis. I'm so happy and relieved for you. And Gracie is such a lucky dog to have people who care so much and are already making plans to sleep (on an air mattress!) with her downstairs. I think she'll recover even faster with your great care. 

Will continue to send positive thoughts..


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Wishing you and Gracie good luck and a bright future.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Gracie in our thoughts and prayers. Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck with Gracie's surgery!! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers! Keep us posted!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinking of you all as you head in for Gracie's surgery on Monday morning.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry! The best advice is to savor the time you have! Good luck!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Gracie today. Keeping you all in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Gracie has had her surgery and is in ICU breathing on her own and taking sips of water.

I have good and bad news.

The good news. The vet got all the tumor out and there was no sign of any adjacent organ invasion or compression of her esophagus. No lymph nodes and no fluid around the heart or lung.

The bad news. The tumor was not very well contained in a capsule. It appeared to be fast growning and agressive, but only the pathological exam will tell us exactly how bad it is. She is provisionaly a stage 2 with a mean survival time of 14 months. No cure, as we had hoped. Grace will be home by Wednesday.

BTW, the anesthesiologist noted her vocal cords had been cut by her breeder as "a show dog should not bark"....gggrrrrrrr.

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so happy to read that Gracie has come through surgery and seems to be recovering well in the ICU. I'm sure you all will be happier once she is back home for her continued recovery. 

Last summer, we went through a similar up and down with my girl's cancer surgery. Waiting for the report will be an agonizing wait, but I hope that it provides good news to you all.

You stated at the beginning of this thread that you had rescued Gracie from a horrible breeding situation, I'm comforted to know that she has been in your loving care for more than 1/2 her life and you will continue to make the best decisions for her with the information you have available. 

You will remain in our thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Gracie is recovering from her surgery. Praying for the best possible outcome with the test results. Give Gracie a big hug from us. Hope she is home with you soon.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Good thoughts for Gracie today. Hoping for the best.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sorry


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thinking of you and Gracie today. You are her angel.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't know how I missed your thread until now. I'm so sorry that you and beautiful Gracie are facing this terrible disease. Am on the way to light a candle. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. What a lucky girl your Gracie is to have a family that returns her unconditional love.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking to see how Gracie is doing? Hope she will be home soon.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

To all of you who have stood by us in this hour of need, we thank you with all our hearts. Thank you for the prayers and thank you for the support we so desperately needed. It looks like our Heavenly Father heard you.

Gracie is on her way home with Susan. A little ticked off at the hole in her chest where the chest tube was and the little discharge. Despite this she is in the back of the dog van in the protective arms of her Godmother AND OUR BEST FRIEND, Marion.

Now for the cherry on the top.

The pathology report came in just now. Its a thymoma and not lymphoma. There is no invasion of the capsule and all the surrounding lymphnodes that were removed en block with the tumor are totaly free of tumor cells.
This makes our Gracie a stage one. She needs no radiation or chemo and we are looking at a minimum of 2 years survival. Most likely a total cure.

I will post pictures of Grace tonight in her new home based recovery room.

Thank you thank you each and everyone of you angels.

with love and thanks

Barry and Susan.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wonderful news! I am so happy for you and your family. K


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

God BLESS GRACIE and you!!
So glad she is on her way home!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Cherry on top - that's so good. Go Gracie! We send our prayers to you all.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

WONDERFUL news!!! So glad to hear Gracie is coming home. I am sure she will be much happier with her family. Prayers for a quick recovery! 

Give Gracie a big hug from us!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This is such wonderful news!! I am so glad her surgery went great and has a years ahead of her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Just take care of Gracie-we can all wait for updates.
God Bless you all!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

:wave: Thanks to all of you....Gracie


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am smiling ear to ear in reading your good news!! So glad that your beautiful gracie is now home. Am on the way to light another candle for you both and pray that she has much more time and a total cure!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what wonderful news!!!!

When my girl had her two surgeries (and had to be confined to a small area), I emptied the kitchen and pulled a twin mattress in there, so I understand exactly what you're doing 

I hope you all enjoy your indoor camping adventure and many many years with your Gracie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very happy that Gracie is home!!! Happy that path reports are better than what was first suspected. Here's looking forward to her healing from her surgery and to have many more wonderful years with you!!!:wave: Love the pictures!! What we won't do for our babies!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Gracie is doing great. Her drainage has stopped. She is eating yoghurt and pupperoni, her favorite treats. Tomorrow we start her regular food. Went to the vet who took another blood calcium and that is now normal. She is no longer lapping up gallons of fluid and urinating every 10 minutes like she was.

No more updates until she is fully healed and running with me in the fields and chasing her beloved Jack rabbits and wrestling with Daisy the 140 pound Great Dane. BTW the vets want to write her up in the journals as her tumor is extremely rare, especially at her age. This tumor is usually found in older dogs and mostly in German Shepherds. Another rare issue in our case is that they rarely present with high blood calciums, as did Gracie, and its that that saved her life producing symptoms while the tumor was still contained.

A close friend just e mailed me and was very concerned as she thought the red on Grace's dressing was *blood*. No. Thats an new extra large red Tee shirt to cover her chest tube drainage site. She has a matching red plaster on her leg where her blood was drawn this morning.

Thank you all

l











One more thing. Our thanks to the Vets and staff of both Lexington Animal Hospital and the surgeons and techs at Gulf Coast Veterinary Hospital for the magnificent care rendered to Grace and their caring and compassion to us, her anxious mom and dad


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank goodness she exibited symptoms!! I'm so glad she's doing well. Will continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear your sweet Gracie is doing so very well and making her way on the road to recovery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So Happy to hear that Gracie is doing well!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that your Gracie is doing well and that the prognosis is good. Enjoy your camping experience! I hope her recovery is quick.

This is a great reminder to us all to treasure every day with our fur families, because we never know what might happen.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

I just could not resist sharing this with you. Just went out to take our patient for a wee and she put her shoulder to the ground and executed three, yes THREE belly rolls.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Amazing news about Gracie! I am so happy for her and your family!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Belly rolls are so good for our souls, aren't they?
Leave it to Gracie to be a gem who will help others with this experience.
Blessings to you


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

My condolences on the situation with Gracie. We just lost our Sierra 2 weeks ago. She was 14 years old and had the best home life and medical care a dog could ask for. Although it was sad, it was also confirmation to us both knowing that our times are limited. The greatest thing of all was the absolute trust she had in me at the final moment. My views have always been that whatever the predetermined life span of my pet is, I want to be the one to give it to them. If Gracie could talk, I'm sure she would whisper in your ear...."were here for a good time, not a long time. Thanks for a great life BEST FRIEND"


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for a great contribution to this thread. Yes, indeed, its about the journey and not the destination of our relationship with our beloved pets. We dont have all that long with them and there is so much to cram into that precious time we have together. I think they know this instinctively and do all they can to contribute their share to our times together.
When the time comes, and it will come to all of us, it is our responsibility to ensure that this relationship ends with the care and love that nurtured it through the years God gave us together.
There are few of us on this forum who have not agonised as the love stays alive while quality of life deteriorates. Its balancing this love with the best interests of our pet that makes this decision so awfully hard.

Over the last 50 years of being a doggie dad, this has happened so many times and it doesnt get any easier. The bottom line is to make every day a special day and to never take anything for granted.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're such good people. Glad to read she's doing better. Handled with grace. 

I had no idea what you all were going through this. It was posted the day I left to take Buddy to his new home, then Andy got so sick from his chemo the next 9 days. 

Man, that's terrific news about Gracie. Miracles happen. Prayers work. God bless you all. I'll say prayers for you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How in the world did I miss this great update?? So happy to read she is doing so well, and that it's not lymphoma. Love the belly roll shots - someone is definitely happy to be home! How is the air mattress working out?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So happy about Gracie's good news and praying for Andy to get a miracle, too!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

we lit a special Sabbath candle for Andy last night.

We have been to the Sanctuario Chimayo in New Mexico and have taken both sand from the crypt and water from the stream. Both have been blessed by the Father at the church. We applied both to Gracie's chest before her surgery. Susan did the same to me before my heart surgery.
Maybe its just a coincidence, but we feel sure our prayers were answered.

I have dabbed some of the water on Andys image on the computer screen.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> I have dabbed some of the water on Andys image on the computer screen.


Thank you SO much. Prayer works. 

How's Gracie doing today? You must be so relieved. I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So happy for Gracie and for you!! How long ago did you have heart surgery?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

> How long ago did you have heart surgery?


In 2004. Double bypass. No sweat. Gracie and I have the same incisions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

You are BOTH AMAZING LADIES!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

*Sanctuario De Chimayo*












*Sanctuario De Chimayo*




> a tiny space, located at the front of the second room. There's almost nothing i this room except a hole in the floor. This is the Posito, or well, where believers can reach down and grab a handful of dirt. It's widely believed that the soil is blessed, and can bring miraculous results to ailing believers who brew and drink the dirt (like a tea), or rub it on diseased parts of their body. This tiny hole, and the dirt inside, is the main attraction here at el Santuario de Chimayo, so be prepared to spend a few minutes waiting for the room to clear, before entering.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our Miss Gracie doing today?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

we had a bad night last night. She was in a lot of pain and breathing very shallowly. Her gums looked a little cyanotic. Called the vet who allowed us to give her some more tramadol. We took her outside and she had a massive BM. Constipated from the fentanyl patch. She started to breathe a lot deeper and her gums pinked up.

We watched her through the night until she settled down. Today she is a lot better but going in tomorrow morning to see the vet. We took the patch off last night as per vets instructions.

Thanks for asking and how is our Andy?


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that your Gracie has to go through this. I think you have made a very difficult choice but it really is a gift for Gracie. To be able to unselfishly do what is best for her is amazing. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry to see Gracie had a bad night. I hope things get better. Maybe it was a reaction to the patch. I will watch for update after you see the vet. Thoughts and prayers continue...good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope Gracie feels better. We've been through some of that constipation with Andy. It sucks to see them in discomfort of any kind, but at least they know we're there for them. We have you and Gracie on our prayer list.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Hugs to Gracies mom and pop, comforts me to know Gracie is doing well!
Dogs seem to heal so must faster than us, human people. 

Hugs to Gracie, too........


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How is Miss Gracie doing?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for asking.

Was supposed to have her staples removed yesterday but storms and flooding prevented us from going into the city.
Grace is doing well. All the pain is gone and we are off the tramadol and fentanyl. Appetite is back with a vengeance and she is going for her evening walks. The chest tube incision has finaly stopped draining.

Reports have come back on the path from second opinions and all agree its a thymoma.

I apologise to all for all the conflicting treatment plans at the start of this thread, but the tumor is so rare, nobody had a definite plan until the biopsy came through and the CT scan was confirmed.


----------



## JennaC (Oct 21, 2011)

I will say a prayer for Gracie tonight, I am so so sorry for what you are going through...


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

No need to apologize - You were making decisions at that moment with information you had. 

I know when my girl was first diagnosed, I said I would definitely do "A" and would never do "B" - however, I might consider "C" or "D" 

However, all that flew out the window once I found out what we were dealing with and found someone I was comfortable putting my trust in. 

I'm so glad to see that things are improving day by day. She might get used to that bed, she looks very comfortable!  

Continued good thoughts for Gracie's recovery :crossfing


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

> She might get used to that bed, she looks very comfortable!


She may need some weaning. I wish I had a cozy bed by the fire


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Gracie is feeling better and her appetite is back! I am thinking...the bed will stay...no weaning.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on our girl


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Last night I noticed Gracie was in obvious pain and breathing very shallowly, but her gums were nice and pink. Gave her some tramadol and she settled down.

This morning at 5 am she was in bad pain and hardly moving any air. Her gums were cyanotic. We rushed her to the vet and a chest xray showed a lot of fluid in her chest. She was admitted and a chest tube and a wound vac were inserted as her wound was a little wet.

Our vet has assured us its a hiccough and Grace will be fine. Looks like the living room is going to be a recovery room for a while longer.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw. No doubt your love and care are reassuring to her. Fingers crossed she's fine in a short time.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping for less discomfort for Gracie. You all are very attentive to notice her changes - she's lucky to have you!

I propose another night warming on the bed by the fire!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that she's on the mend and feeling better at home soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers sent over for beautiful Gracie. God bless you all.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry that Gracie had a little set back. I hope she will be home soon. I am sure they don't have a bed by the fireplace at the vets!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, so sorry to hear about that. It must have been so scary. I was holding my breath as I read about it, and let ut a sigh of relief when you said your vet didn't seem to think it was any worse than a hiccup. 

I hope she has a good day today.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts out to Gracie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your girl Gracie. I hope she continues to do well without any further set backs and she will be home with you soon for a full recovery.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Just got back from a long visit with the surgical team, oncologists and ICU doc.

Grace is doing great. Pain is gone and on remadil only. Chest tube draining just a little and the wound looks dry and she has no temp. Still waiting for the cultures. The cell cytology from her tumor has been negative for lymphoma and the cell types for the thymoma are very user friendly.
Grace sends wet licks and kisses to all of you and is expected home on Monday. Teusday at the very latest. No radiation or chemo is planned.

Huge sighs of relief all round the neighborhood and hospitals where she works.

* inflating the air mattress by the fireplace*

Thanks and blessings to all you guys who have stood by Susan and me during this time of worry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

SO sorry to hear Gracie is at vets-can't wait until she can come home to you.
I think that is the best idea having the air mattress by the fireplace!
I never thought of that when my Smooch was ill.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this about your beloved Gracie! You have learned a dear lesson from Sophie that you will now pass on to Gracie. Best of luck and you know you will have done the right thing for her. They do tell us when they are ready to go.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just read the whole thread...what an amazing journey from tears to hope to planning for the future.

Sorry Gracie has had this set back. Sending healing thoughts for Gracie.

Penny feel in love with a beige bathroom rug that we put in the family room for her TPLO recovery. It's now a permanent fixture. I think your family room has been 'redecorated' too!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that she is back home where she belongs at least by Monday. I know it has to be hard to not be able to bring her home!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Prayers for Gracie and I just realized I'm down the road from you! If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask. Love Lexington Animal Hospital & staff!!! Glad this story is having a happy ending - hope she comes home Monday!!! Bear would love to meet her when she's all better and playing again!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for your post. We have been with Lexington for years and they have been at our side and our support in times of joy and grief. Drs Wilhouse, Stanley and Taylor and all the others are awesome.

We would love to meet you when Grace is better and can once again go to Oyster Creek park for her walks and socialising with her best friend Daisy the Great Dane.

One of the oncologists at Gulf Coast suggested Metronomic therapy in place of radiation. Does anybody here have any idea what this is?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe it's an oral form of chemo - lower doses over a longer period of time. I believe it's adapted from chemo for children.

It was originally one of our choices (after three other options - watch/wait, recut, or radiation) with Hannah, but was ruled out as her cancer is very slow growing and the surgeon thought it would be over the top considering her age and other health conditions. 

I've spoken to several people who's dogs are on it and they seem to be doing well. 

There was this thread recently - you might post there too.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Reading your signature....I'm curious was it Sophie that won the volunteer award? Was it a therapy group you were with volunteering?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

CHECKING in on Gracie.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

> I'm curious was it Sophie that won the volunteer award? Was it a therapy group you were with volunteering?


 
It was Sofie who won the award. Lord Wedgewood came from England to award her the Wedgewood china bowl. Sofie was both a hospital therapy dog who worked mostly the Hermann Childrens hospital as well as Shriners Children Hospital. Sofie was also a read asissist dog.

ICU called in this morning. Still some chest tube drainage with no infection. All in all doing great and Teusday she comes home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We're happy to hear Gracie's doing OK. No infection is a good thing.

Before you know it she'll be snoring in front of the fireplace again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I just read your thread. Gracie and you two have experienced quite a journey with twists, turns, setbacks and progress. Many positive thoughts and prayers coming your way from our house. 

Hubbub is correct about the metronomic therapy. We were planning to start it with our Barkley, when his quality of life reversed suddenly and we released him from his cancer just 5 days before we were scheduled to begin. It was to be compounded specifically for him at a compounding pharmacy nearby. I understand many patients do very well with it and live full lives. 

Our vet likes to tell of a patient that survived hemangiosarcoma for over two years with the help of IV chemo and metronomic chemo. It was caught by accident--a spleen "spot" was noted on an ultrasound reading for an unrelated matter with a notation that it was probably nothing. The vet informed the client, and it gnawed at her, so she called the vet and discussed further. She consented to exploratory surgery and the biopsy came back as hemangiosarcoma, to everyone's shock. The dog sailed through doxyrubicin (5 sessions) with no side effects whatsoever, then completed a round of oral chemo and was still active and living a full life 2 years later. That dog and owner had an angel on their shoulders! 

I know a fabulous acupuncture veterinarian in Houston (Webster--about 45 minutes from you?) if you ever need one!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I know a fabulous acupuncture veterinarian in Houston (Webster--about 45 minutes from you?) if you ever need one!


 
One of ther vets at our local animal hospital is a good accupuncturist. He did a lot on Sofie after she had her TPLO. Fortunately Grace will not have any pain problems once the surgical site is healed.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

well she's home ......again.

All the tubes are out and in no pain.

The final path report shows the cell type was almost all spindle cells, which makes Grace a stage 1a on the Masaoka scale. The five year survival rate is over 90%

The tumor is extremely rare in a dog Gracie's age and the cell type found in less than 5% of cases. Her calcium is normal.

Were not out of the thicket yet, but slowly getting there.

Too warm here for a fire tonght.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So glad that Gracie is home and I'm sure she is glad to be home!
The news sounds good.
Will keep praying.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so glad she is home and has such a good survival rate! 

So what is the plan of attack now you know exactly what it is? 

She looks adorable in her t-shirt. It brings back memories of our Barkley during his cancer fight. 

It's warm here too and we'll be taking the big feather comforter off the bed tonight!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news! Gracie is so blessed to have you and your wife. I look forward to reading more great news.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

The plan of attack now is to let Grace, and us, heal and gather strength.
Chest x rays every month for three months, then every six months for six months and then annualy.

Serum calciums, as this is the first indicator of recurrence, every month for six months then every six months.

The tumor, if it recurs, is very slow growing and Grace will probably outlive it. If she gets a recurrence, we will opt for radiation. No chemo.

Thanks for all the prayers. We still need them, so dont quit for the time being. We put some Holy Water on her chest tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers will continue!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am smiling looking at your girl's picture at home and reading the news!! Difinitely continuing sending prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was SO happy to see that Gracie was able to come home and thrilled to see the low index number. It sounds like her follow-up is very similar to ours. I hope the days and weeks to come are deeply healing for you all. 



Lilliegrace said:


> Too warm here for a fire tonght.


I imagine the warmth created by Gracie's return to her home is better than any fire on a cold winter night


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

So happy for you to have her back in the house! She looks so restful on the bed...glad she has the comfort of you both nearby! Blessings to you all & hope for a good nights sleep.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very, very happy that Gracie is home!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Awww. This is terrific news!! So glad to hear it. You must be so relieved.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Blessings for Gracie. Glad she is home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad Gracie is back home. She is beautiful, love the t-shirt and good news. Prayers continued.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in and hoping and praying that Gracie is getting better. I'll bet you've been busy spoiling that beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Checking in on Gracie and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, what a sweet picture of your girl. She looks so happy to be home and in her own bed. 

I'm so happy to hear she is doing well, and that the odds are so heavily in her favour. Best wishes to you both... Big kiss for Gracie. :smooch:


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

To those of you who have hung in there with us, Grace is doing great. No more drainage from the wound vac, that is still in, and the cultures all were negative for the bad strep and Staph. She is counter surfing, always a good sign of recovery, in Grace's case. Blood work today was normal.


----------



## krisw (Jan 1, 2012)

So sorry for all of you. She is in my prayers.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Sounds like good news overall. Thanks for including pictures too - she looks quite content! You all are doing a great job keeping her covered, but comfortable with the shirts and I'm sure the wound care can be a challenge too. 

Isn't it funny when you realize you're grouping counter surfing in the "good" column?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Checking in on Gracie and you. Hope she is continuing to heal and things are getting better.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Good news.
Prayers for Gracie to heal fast, and run and catch that tennis ball...!
She'll be all healed to go swimming pretty soon!

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello folks.

Grace is doing great. No more leaks from the chest tube site. Wound vac out. Wounds all healed. Last night in her tee shirt, UT colors for this. Last check up on Wednesday before discharge from Gulf Coast. Blood work all normal and most important of all................eating and drinking normally.






















Thank you all for your support through this ordeal of ups and downs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad she continues to improve!! Still sending thoughts and prayers that she beats this and you have her for many happy and healthy years to come!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!! Go Grace!! Prayers she is up and back to normal faster than anyone thinks she can!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Forgot to say that she is one BEAUTIFUL girl!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What wonderful news!!!! I'm thrilled to hear that Gracie has improved so much  I know having the wound vac out is a huge relieve and will no doubt brighten her spirits as well.

Continuing to send good wishes for healing and a GREAT report on Wednesday! It's hard to believe that it was just over a month ago that you posted - Thank you for sharing Gracie's journey.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm smiling through tears. I'm so glad that Gracie's getting good reports & better every day. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

That's wonderful news! Hoping Gracie gets better as the days go by. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So happy to read your girl is doing great. She is so cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Gracie is a a beautiful girl!
SO Glad to hear she is doing well!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

This will be my final update as we are now discharged and followup in 3 weeks just for reassurance. Todays x rays showed just a little fluid in the chest. Last of the stitches out. No more Tee shirts and normal activities.

Out of the woods and life is back to normal. 

Its been like a reprieve from the death sentence.
To all of you who have a pet in similar circumstances, never give up the fight. Stand by your kid and pray like never before. You will have lots of prayers from all of us here on this fantastic forum of Golden Retriever lovers.

Thanks to all of you.....especially from Gracie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy normalcy!! I'm so happy for ALL of you!


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Very sorry to read of Grace's diagnosis. Reading of your adoption of her and the beneficial work you have done as Therapy dog partners is awesome. She will always be with you and with the lives she has touched with your Therapy work. Your decision to make her days comfortable and loving is commendable. 

She will be in our thoughts,
Dodi Borsay Horowitz
Mardovar Goldens


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you, but we think we have a cure here. Read the past posts re her tumour. She is doing great after major surgery. We intend starting therapy visits as soon as our vet gives the green light. The kids are missing her.
I really appreciate your empathy. Thanks.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Great news about Gracie! I am still getting the hang of all the pages of posts on this forum, think I missed the last few pages when I posted my earlier post today (DUH!) My poochies all send healing hugs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy for Gracie and your family. It was an out of ordinary journey, I am glad it has happy ending.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah Gracie!!! So glad you were given a good report for her and are cleared for 3 weeks!!! Now, when you say you can go back to being normal....my question....Is the bed still by the fireplace?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

The fireplace bed is packed away. Gracie sleeps in her bed in our room.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lilliegrace said:


> The fireplace bed is packed away. Gracie sleeps in her bed in our room.


What a huge milestone! What a wonderful update! Goooooo Gracie!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

So very happy to hear the update!!! Let us know when you'd like to stroll together at Oyster! Are you with a therapy group or do individual visits? We are currently with one group, but are also going thru the testing for TDInc to expand our options. Would love to hear more of where you go with Gracie!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello. Grace is ready to go for walks as long as there is no running and horseplay. I am available this weekend to meet you. I will pm you my cell number. Looks like a gorgeous weekend here.

She has had a little issue with the anti inflammatories giving her tummy upset but thats now taken care of. We like Oyster Park but will meet you anywhere its convenient.

Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I think it is wonderful you two are going to meet!!
Kisses to Gracie-what a milestone, not sleeping by the fireplace anymore!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on our gal, Gracie ...

Great news to hear. Next thing you know she'll be running and romping. Won't be long now. Just great. Thanks for the updates


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's Gracie doing?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Good evening DB. Tried broccoli and chinese peas on Grace tonight and she loved it. You got me on a anti oxidant roll. Pics speak for themselves on her progress. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

She looks great!!!! Thanks for putting a smile on my face tonight!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

GRACIE looks wonderful!! Kisses to her!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She's looking pretty great these days! So much happiness in those photos!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw Gracie is so pretty and so happy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Gracie!! 

So happy to see her doing well


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That Grace is such a lovely girl! Thinking of yall and praying for many great days ahead!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> To all of you who have prayed for us, including the hundreds of therapy patients, parents and colleages, it seems as if our Heavenly Father has heard our prayers.
> 
> We sent Grace's biopsy specimen out of town to experts in Dallas. The consensus of opinions is that Gracie's tumor is thymoma and NOT lymphoma as was originaly thought. This casts an entire different light on our decision. With the prognosis so much better with thymoma and no evidence of spread of tumor or invasion of neighboring structures, we are going to start radiation. Our oncologist feels we have an excellent chance of shrinking this evil thing down to nothing and bringing her calcium down to normal. She gave us a possible 3 year survival for Grace. A lot better than the 3-6 months we were given for lymphoma with a mass of this size. Today Grace's calcium was down to normal, and thats with no treatment.
> 
> ...


I know that this is over a month later, but seeing this news causes me to jump for joy!:banana:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just got back from the Vet where we had a conference with our Vet, radiologist and other team members.
> 
> ...


Whoo Hoo!:artydude:headbang2:banana::rockon::appl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*

Lilliegrace

It sounds like a miracle for Gracie! I AM SO HAPPY!!!!:wave:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Good evening DB. Tried broccoli and chinese peas on Grace tonight and she loved it. You got me on a anti oxidant roll. Pics speak for themselves on her progress. Thanks for asking.


It's wonderful to see that Gracie has made so much progress. Best Wishes to you and Gracie.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks. We had a bit of a scare last night as she was twitching uncontrollably. Then she started making funny sounds and squeals and we realised it was puppy nightmares. 

Lab work today was great and she goes for her final post op chest xray tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad everything is ok. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on Gracie. So glad to hear she's doing so well. 

It's funny watching their paws twitch a million miles an hour when they dream.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so happy to read that Gracie is doing so well. Love the picture under the table. So beautiful


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Gracie!! What a happy ending to her medical story


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks DB. Now that Grace is out of the woods, we can all concentrate on our prayers for our precious Andy. Gracie's chest xray was clear as a bell yesterday.

You may want to include Andy's cholesterol in his next blood work with all the cheeseburgers he is inhaling....just kidding. He deserves that treat more than any dog I know.

Keep the vids coming. Its giving us all an amazing window into your's and Andys lives together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I am so HAPPY that Gracie is doing so WELL!! She needs a cheeseburger, too, Woof-Woof!!!


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

For the past few days Gracie has not been herself. Does not want to go for walks. Lies on the kitchen floor all day and does not even come to the door when I come home from work. She wont jump on the bed and gets to the standing position with obvious difficulty. She seems listless and in pain.

We have an appointment at 5.30 with our vet.

Please pray its not tumor recurrence. Please.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

OH, I am praying so hard for Gracie!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Candle lit. You all are in our thoughts.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Candle lit as well. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Positive thoughts for you and Gracie


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Just got home from the vet. She has a fever of 103, but her white count is normal. The vet thinks its a viral infection but tumor recurrence cannot be ruled out. Not a UTI. She is on remadil and tramadol.

Good news is that she devoured the cheeseburger we got her at Burger King.and Grace is appreciative. I think Danny has started something here.
We go in on Monday for a bone survey and chest x ray.

Thank you all for your prayers. I am sure they will work as well as the last set we all sent up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Will light a candle for Grace tonight. Will definitely send prayers up for Grace that she is back to normal on Monday and there is no T_ _ _ _ recurrence.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, just catching this. I'm sorry she's not feeling so well and I hope you get answers soon. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

So glad Grace had her cheeseburger. 

Will continue praying hard for her and that her rests go great on Monday!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding my positive thoughts. I hope it clears itself up with no lasting effects. Glad to hear she enjoyed a cheeseburger!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Last night was a rough night. She was in pain, but it was not anywhere near her surgical site. The vet said her knees and hips were fine. A little tender over the lumbar spine. We started the anti inflammatories immediately, and, of course, the Danny antibiotic, cheeseburgermycin.

Today she is a lot better. Not in pain. Walking well but still not wanting to jump onto the bed for her nightcap pupperoni. Our vet thinks it some non specific inflammatory or viral infection and feels confident its not tumor related. A small bump on her leg was aspirated and no tumor. X rays, maybe, on Monday if she is still under the weather.

ps. Our cheeseburger treat has only a quarter of the slice of cheese, quarter bun and the full pattie. Mix it with a little organic PB and some blueberry yoghurt.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lilliegrace said:


> Last night was a rough night. She was in pain, but it was not anywhere near her surgical site. The vet said her knees and hips were fine. A little tender over the lumbar spine. We started the anti inflammatories immediately, and, of course, the Danny antibiotic, cheeseburgermycin.
> 
> Today she is a lot better. Not in pain. Walking well but still not wanting to jump onto the bed for her nightcap pupperoni. Our vet thinks it some non specific inflammatory or viral infection and feels confident its not tumor related. A small bump on her leg was aspirated and no tumor. X rays, maybe, on Monday if she is still under the weather.
> 
> *ps. Our cheeseburger treat has only a quarter of the slice of cheese, quarter bun and the full pattie. Mix it with a little organic PB and some blueberry yoghurt.*


Only a dog would find that appealing! 

I hope she continues to improve. They sure can worry us.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Our prayers are with you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just read through the whole threat. All the best to Gracie!!! Good vibes are coming!

Heike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

PRAYING for Grace that she feels better. Maybe it would help to sleep on floor mattress with her for awhile.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Grace had a full check up today and NO TUMOR. Just a viral infection and doing great.

whew......sweated awhile there.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What good news! (who would think viral infection would be good news?)

It sounds like she's on the mend. She's so lucky to have attentive owners


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to read this update on Grace!! Hope that they keep the viral infection on the mend. Give that beautiful girl kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*



Lilliegrace said:


> Grace had a full check up today and NO TUMOR. Just a viral infection and doing great.
> 
> whew......sweated awhile there.



DOING THE HAPPY DANCE for GRACE!!!!! YEH!!! CHEESEBURGERS for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic news! Keeping up my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

Checking in on and praying for Grace!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

Kisses and Hugs to Grace!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

How is Grace?
I just love that name!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you all.Gracie is doing well. iN fact she is doing superbly.back to normal and eating like a champ. NO more urinating all day and the water bowl lasts a. Day instead of an hour. THe vets will be seeing her every 6 months. WE regard every day as a special gift from GOd.

God bless all of you who stood with us through those dark terrible days of DEcember 2011 as GRacies life hung in the balance and our grief knew no bounds.

Susan and Barry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

It makes my SO HAPPY TO read that Gracie is doing well!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Thank you all.Gracie is doing well. iN fact she is doing superbly.back to normal and eating like a champ. NO more urinating all day and the water bowl lasts a. Day instead of an hour. THe vets will be seeing her every 6 months. WE regard every day as a special gift from GOd.
> 
> God bless all of you who stood with us through those dark terrible days of DEcember 2011 as GRacies life hung in the balance and our grief knew no bounds.
> 
> Susan and Barry


Great news! Yeah!! Wonderful to hear.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking in on Gracie. How did her appointment go today?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Gracie did well until about ten days ago. We felt a small lump in the back of her neck. Took her to the vet who said "lets watch this" Well we watched and it got bigger and was almost three times its size on Friday. We were given an appt for biopsy today.

Well she had her biopsy and ....................ITS NOT CANCER. CHRONIC INFLAMMATORY.

Our hearts burst with happiness and we thanked The Almighty who again interceeded on Gracie's behalf.

Gracie is miffed at the indignity of alll this and another bald spot on her body.:wavey:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Gracie! I know you all are elated for the good news - who would have thought we'd cheer on chronic inflammation?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that he continues to intercede on Grace's behalf!! Soo happy to read that it isn't cancer!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What wonderful news! So glad to hear it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, that is wonderful news!! Jane and I have been saying prayers for Gracie.

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I find it a bid odd. Chronic inflmmatory lesions are slow growing and this lump grew fast. I looked a bit incredulous when the pathologist's report came in, but hey...who cares. Its not cancer.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

dborgers said:


> Oh, that is wonderful news!! Jane and I have been saying prayers for Gracie.
> 
> You go girl!!!!


 
Thanks Danny. Your prayers , as have all the others, been the light that has lit up our darkest hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*

Lilliegrce

So happy for Gracie and you that it's not cancer!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie. Hope you're having oodles of fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Always happy to read good news. God bless Gracie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you had another scare with Gracie, but very happy it was not cancer!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just catching this--I'm glad everything turned out OK for Gracie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Checking in on gracie and you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our Gracie doing? Hope you all had a great day this gorgeous Sunday


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just seeing this. So glad to hear everything turned out okay.

Hope you and Gracie had a god weekend! Hugs to Gracie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Hoping you and Gracie had a great weekend!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

To all of you who enquired after Gracie.

She is doing grrrreat. Full of beans and doing big belly rollls. Our grandkids were here over the weekend and Grace was spoiled rotten. The kids learned to make Kongs and Grace was in doggie heaven. She did a 5 mile walk in the park and was not even short of breath.

I hope you all had the same.

hugs

Gracie and her family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*



Lilliegrace said:


> To all of you who enquired after Gracie.
> 
> She is doing grrrreat. Full of beans and doing big belly rollls. Our grandkids were here over the weekend and Grace was spoiled rotten. The kids learned to make Kongs and Grace was in doggie heaven. She did a 5 mile walk in the park and was not even short of breath.
> 
> ...


'
IT PUTS A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE to hear that GRACIE IS WELL!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so happy to read such a good update on Gracie. Hope it continues!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great update! Belly rubs, grandkids doting on her. kongs, 5 mile walks?

How could it be any better?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Gracie is doing great!! Always love to read happy reports!! Keep enjoying having fun Gracie!!:wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lilliegrace said:


> To all of you who enquired after Gracie.
> 
> She is doing grrrreat. Full of beans and doing big belly rollls. Our grandkids were here over the weekend and Grace was spoiled rotten. The kids learned to make Kongs and Grace was in doggie heaven. She did a 5 mile walk in the park and was not even short of breath.
> 
> ...


Hooray!!! 5 mile walk??? That's GREAT!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

That is AWESOME that Gracie did a 5 mile walk-I couldn't do that!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie. We've been thinking about you. Hope you're having fun!! Bet you are.

Here's one of my favorite treats for you

Andy








(and Danny)


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everybody.

Today we went for the three month check. Its one we all dread.

CT scans of the chest....negtative for tumor
Blood calcium................normal
CBC................................normal

Gracie did a belly roll on the front lawn of the clihnic.

This Satrurday its Spring Bark AT THE WOODLANDS AND WE'LL ALL BE THERE.

lOVE AND NOSE LICKS TO ALL FROM A HAPPY DOG AND A GRATEFUL FAMILY.

Thanks to all of you who stood by us.

Hugs

Gracie and family


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, SO happy for the great report!! Give Gracie a belly scratch from us

Danny and Andy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What wonderful news! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That is great report, just keep doing what you doing. Hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy for such a wonderful report!!

Enjoy your weekend!! We are expecting a little rain here this morning. I hope it doesn't spoil any of your plans down south! Photos of Gracie enjoying the event...please!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Praying for Gracie and your family.. you have chosen her path, with great love and consideration for your beautiful girl, it is a most selfless and brave decision for Graces' well being, bless you all and hope she can have some more quality time with you. Hugs


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful news only read the beginning and then realised Grace's journey is filled with happiness and better health


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I am so happy for Gracie and you and her great report!
More belly scratches for Gracie from: Karen, Tonka and Tucker!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wishing you a really fun weekend, Gracie

Andy


----------



## jgj112 (Apr 22, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this. Absolutely heart breaking. At the same time, what you did for Gracie is the most amazing thing ever. You gave her an amazing life and that is something to treasure forever. Praying for your family and Gracie. Wishing a miracle your way!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad she is doing so well. Hoepeully she will end up having a very long, very happy life--she deservesit.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie. I'll bet you're having lots of fun and lounging comfortably too. We think about you a lot around here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

GRACIE

Stopping by to wish you a great day and say we are praying for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie. Here's a belly scratch from us 

Andy and Danny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, Gracie

We're all thinking of you. Hope you're having a really good time doing whatever you love to do

Andy and Danny


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everybody. Grace is doing great. Back to therapy visits and doing lots of belly rolls in the new grass. Thanks for all your interest.

Hugs to all

Grace and her family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lilliegrace said:


> Hi everybody. Grace is doing great. Back to therapy visits and doing lots of belly rolls in the new grass. Thanks for all your interest.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> Grace and her family


Very happy to hear Grace is doing so well, hope she is bringing lots of joy and smiles to those she visits.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lilliegrace said:


> Hi everybody. Grace is doing great. Back to therapy visits and doing lots of belly rolls in the new grass. Thanks for all your interest.
> 
> Hugs to all
> 
> Grace and her family


What a happy update. So glad to read this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So very happy to read that Gracie is doing great!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our gal doing? Have a terrific weekend ya'll


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Huge thunderstorm last night with hail. Despite the Thundershirt, Grace lay trembling tucked deep into the sheets and under the blankets. This morning its all over and were off to go shopping to Petsmart.
We have a suspicious looking lump in her incision so its off to the vet to have it aspirated.

No rest for the weary with a Golden, but its worth it with all the love you get back

Have a great weekend

G,B and S:wavey:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the storms and lump. We had a bit less success with the Thundershirt the other night, but finally things settled down.

Fingers and toes crossed for good news at the vet. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Storms*

So sorry about the storm and let us know what the vet says.
Kisses to Gracie!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie,

Sorry you had thunderstorms. I hate them too!! Glad to read you had a good vet visit. You go girl!

- Andy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checking in on Miss Gracie. She's still doing really well? Prayers continue for her good health.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that the labs came back ok for sweet Gracie.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Our Gracie is having a blast. Her mom is out of town and Grace is boarding with her Godmother Marion and her five dogs (no Goldens) I got a cell phone pic of Grace lying on her back and surrounded by her five companions. No more lumps 'n bumps. Normal blood chemistry today. We take every day one day at a time and thank God for yet another day with Grace.
This weekend its off to the beach and some frolics in the surf.

All your prayers have borne fruit and we thank you all from the bottoms of our hearts.

B, S and G


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah Gracie!!!! So happy you are doing well. Have fun at the beach this weekend!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful to read. Just beautiful 

Oodles of fun at the beach to ya


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Yoo Hoo!!!!!! You go Gracie! So happy she is well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

So glad that Gracie is having a blast while her Mom is out of town!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's our gal Gracie doing?


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Andy's dad. Our precious Gracie is doing super good. Her wounds are solidly healed and HER CHEST XRAYS SHOW NO REURRENCE.........YIPPPEEEE. Despite this we regard every day as a special day and a bonus. 

I hope our Andy is well and swimming and eating his yoghurt and ice cream and loving you with all his heart.

I pray for him regularly and once a month light a candle for all our kids in harms way.

God Bless all of you and your fur kids.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

YEAH! So glad to read that Gracie is doing great!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Hi Andy's dad. Our precious Gracie is doing super good. Her wounds are solidly healed and HER CHEST XRAYS SHOW NO REURRENCE.........YIPPPEEEE. Despite this we regard every day as a special day and a bonus.
> 
> I hope our Andy is well and swimming and eating his yoghurt and ice cream and loving you with all his heart.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to read the excellent report!! 

Thank you for your prayers and candles. They're working ... 

God bless you too


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so glad to see Gracie and you are loving life together. Love her and please give her a hug for me. It has been almost 5 months since I have hugged a Golden and gotten a sloppy kiss in return.

Pat


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> It has been almost 5 months since I have hugged a Golden and gotten a sloppy kiss in return.


Click Here


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie  Andy and I were just thinking about you. You are an amazing girl. Keep having fun!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Am so sorry to hear about Gracie, our thoughts and prayers are with Gracie and your family. Please give her hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

We have just returned from Gracie's checkup. All bloodwork and x rays show no recurrence at 7 months postop. Our surgeon says we have a cure here. At least 3 years of no worries. Beyond our wildest dreams.
To all of you who dont have such good news, our hearts and prayers are with you. May God give you the strength to take care of your beloved pet.
Every night we light a candle for you.
To all of you, and esp Danny, our thanks for giving us hope in that dreadful hour of despair in 2011.

Hugs

Gracie and her parents.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!! That is just fantastic news!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahooey. That is great new!! Way to go Gracie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The best news you could have hoped for. Couldn't ask for more than that. Yeah!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Smiling through tears - - What WONDERFUL news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Checkin' in on our gal, Gracie. Hope you're having a fun summer 

Andy and Danny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie, wishing you a happy, lazy Sunday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I am ecstatic for Gracie that she is doing so well. What a gift!
God Bless you, both!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie, I hear you're doing amazingly well. That puts a smile on all of our faces.

We love you, girl. Have fun!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Truly fabulous news!! Have thought about your beautiful girl and was praying that she was still doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Gracie is doing well


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie. What's new? Are you having fun? We thought about you and your mom and dad when I took Andy for chicken nuggets after he got his nails clipped at the vets yesterday. Have fun, sweetheart


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Gracie, checking in on you and your Mom!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

HI EVERYBODY,

Gracie celebrated her sixth birthday yesterday and also one year three months in complete remission.

Enjoying a frosty paws treat.

Hugs to all of you

SBG


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 6th Birthday sweet Gracie, wish you all the best, to celebrate many, many birthdays with your loving family.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

And when all the guests are gone, its a tired Grace.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Gracie is beautiful! Happy Birthday sweet girl. I hope you enjoyed your frosty paw treat.

She has the sweetest face.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing! You have truly been blessed and I pray Gracie's good health continues.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy happy birthday. SO thrilled she is doing so well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! So glad to read that Gracie is doing so well!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gracie! Thank your mom and dad for sharing your birthday pics with your forum family - you're a beautiful girl


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Gracie is beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs and birthday kisses being sent to her and a cheer of joy for her remission.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

A very happy birthday, to BEAUTIFUL Gracie!!!

Love the pic of you and Gracie with her Birthday Hat and the one with the Frosty Paws!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*, Gracie!You are a beautiful girl with two wonderful parents


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 6th Birthday beautiful Gracie, a wonderful double celebration. 

Wishing you many more happy healthy years to come with Gracie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Gracie. Hoping for many, many more !!!:smooch:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Gracie - Happy Birthday beautiful girl


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Gracie, you are an amazing girl!* You have a great story that gives people hope.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 6th Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks to each and everyone of you who shared this day with us. And again from the bottom of our hearts, thank you for being there when we thought our world was collapsing.

With love

Gracie and her mom and dad


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gracie!!! I hope you were extra spoiled!! I love all the pics...Gracie looks great!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie,

I was just thinking about you and your mom and dad. Hope you're all having fun


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*

Glad to hear Grace is doing well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie, you a great girl. How nice to read how well you're doing. Keep having fun!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, Gracie  I hope you're having a really fun summer!

BTW, your mom and dad are awesome people. But you know that already


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie :_ How are you doing, my dear? Ask your mom and dad to let us know, ok? 

We think about you often and hope this summer was fun


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. Just an update on Gracie. She is doing great. We have joined the biggest losers group at Lexington Animal Hospital in a competition to see who loses the most weight. Grace lost TWO POUNDS THIS MONTH *2*

We have a ways to go, Target weight is 80 pounds so it 18 more to go. After she was diagnosed we were too generous on the treats, cheeseburgers and frosty paws. Now its closed season on these as the long term outlook gets more rosy.

I hope all your fur families are well. Danny get that Golden. It wont take Andy's place in your heart but will help fill that dark void.

God bless all of you who stood by us during those terrible days of December 2011 

Lots of hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie, you know what they say "A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips" LOL  Ah, once your weight gets back down you know there will be treats again.

Tell your mom and dad we SO appreciated their support for Andy, and that we'll get another golden soon. The little boy we rescued off the streets in December is just now starting to feel confident We don't want to bring another golden in until we know he'll be nice to it. We're almost there. We also have another out of town trip the end of October, so sometime after that we'll bring another boy or girl home. Goes without saying that Andy will be very happy to see another boy or girl get to be happy


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so happy to see that Gracie is doing so well.
You have come such a long way since the first message in this thread.
What an inspiration you are 

(PS That is GREAT news Danny!)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that beautiful Gracie is doing well.
Happy to hear that you'll be introducing a golden sometime in the not too distant future Danny...no-one deserves it more than you and Jane after everything you did for Andy. He'll be onto it already planning the perfect goldie for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

Checking in on Gracie-praying she is doing fine!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Gracie!! Bet you're having a good time while I type this


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

To all of you who stood so close to us 2 years ago and supported us when the darkness closed in, we thank you again this year as we see our Gracie strong and happy with no tumor recurrence.
Happy Holidays to you and yours

God Bless you all

Gracie and her mom and Dad


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

What wonderful news !
Wishing Gracie many more happy healthy years.
Happy Holiday to you as well !


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful news  No one is more deserving of smiles and no worries over Gracie 

Please give Gracie a scritch from us in her favorite place. Happy Chanukah!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful news! Gracie is doing so well  Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

well done Gracie !!! ....... you're a little star
stay well Gracie !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Gracie continues to do so well. You have been blessed with a very special gift.

Merry Christmas to you and your family, wishing you all the best in the New Year.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Gracie, 

We think about you, your mom, and dad often ... and smile. Drop a note when you have time.

I hope you're having more fun than you know what to do with


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say just thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi there. Just thinking of your wonderful family 

Is Gracie still getting her pink kong a couple times a week? Please give her a scritch in her favorite spot from Jane and I


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*



dborgers said:


> Gracie,
> 
> We think about you, your mom, and dad often ... and smile. Drop a note when you have time.
> 
> I hope you're having more fun than you know what to do with


I'm thinking of you, too!!


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello to all of you, esp to our old friends dborgers and Karen. I hyope you are all well and your furkids are thriving. Gracie is awesome. Totally cancer free with normal lab work and chest x rays. She is the light of our lives and full of beans. Again we thank all of you for your prayers and support in those dark times. We miss the stories about Andy who will always be part of our hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliegrace*



Lilliegrace said:


> Hello to all of you, esp to our old friends dborgers and Karen. I hyope you are all well and your furkids are thriving. Gracie is awesome. Totally cancer free with normal lab work and chest x rays. She is the light of our lives and full of beans. Again we thank all of you for your prayers and support in those dark times. We miss the stories about Andy who will always be part of our hearts.


I just had to email you to find out about you and Gracie. So glad things are going well!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love to read such great news!!! Very happy for all of you!! You are awesome Gracie!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Lilliegrace said:


> Hello to all of you, esp to our old friends dborgers and Karen. I hyope you are all well and your furkids are thriving. Gracie is awesome. Totally cancer free with normal lab work and chest x rays. She is the light of our lives and full of beans. Again we thank all of you for your prayers and support in those dark times. We miss the stories about Andy who will always be part of our hearts.


That is some great news. I'm very happy to read she's doing so well. 

Thank YOU for your support throughout Andy's cancer journey. Your prayers and support were uplifting, and you helped make some fun memories too. I'm deeply appreciative.

Please give Gracie a scritch in her favorite spot ... and a double cheeseburger too 

Danny


----------

